# "Generelles DNS Problem -> FQDN des Servers nicht anpingbar



## h4nnib4l123 (26. Juni 2009)

Moin!

Ich habe ein Debian Lenny mit ISPConfig 3 nach dem Perfect Server HowTo konfiguriert und habe nun das Problem, dass ein ping auf den FQDN keine Antwort zurück liefert.

ping root1.domain.tld


> C:\Users\Blubb>ping root1.domain.tld
> Ping-Anforderung konnte Host  "root1.domain.tld" nicht finden. Überprüfen Sie den Namen, und versuchen  Sie es erneut.


hostname = root1.domain.tld

Ein nslookup gegen die Server IP liefert mir den FQDN des Servers
nslookup 85.10.xxx.xxx

```
Name:    root1.domain.tld
Address:  85.10.xxx.xxx
```
Ich habe in ISPConfig 3 als Admin unter "DNS" eine Zone mit Namen domain.tld angelegt.

Server = root1.domain.tld
Zone (SOA) = domain.tld
NS = leer
E-Mail = leer

Im Reiter "Records" habe ich dann einen A-Record angelegt mit folgenden Settings:

Hostname = root1.domain.tld
IP-Adresse = 85.10.xxx.xxx


Ein ping auf domain.tld liefert die korrekte 85.10.xxx.xxx IP zurück...


----------



## andreea (26. Juni 2009)

*Threadtitel geändert*

Mahlzeit 
habe den Threadtitel auf Deinen Wunsch geändert - so genehm? 

LG

Andreea


----------



## Till (27. Juni 2009)

Du musst einen DNS A-Record für root1.domain.tld der auf die IP Deines Servers verweist im DNS Server domain.tld anlegen (der wahrscheinlich nicht Dein ISPCOnfig Server ist).

Das was Du mit nslookup getestet hast ist der Reverse record oder auch ptr record genannt, das ist sozusagen die umgekehrte Richtung der Namensauflösung.


----------

